# Lump behind ear



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay I just noticed a lump behind my little girl's left ear. It's hard, slightly large, and the skin is pink around it. I tried moving it (very gently!), but it doesn't move and it makes my girl very uncomfortable. I took a bunch of pictures even though she was very unwilling to hold still.


















I think those are the best two photos. Any ideas? I feel like such a bad mommy, first she hurts her leg now this.... 

Edit: Her sense of balance is good and she is eating fine as well.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Look down in her ear with a light, can you see anything? Smell her ear, does it smell like infection?


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

The inside looks pink and healthy. And it doesn't smell weird or anything, just smells like her.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Could be an abscess (from a bite) or a cyst, or even a tumour. I would advise a vet trip if possible to have it checked out.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

The fact that it grew so fast makes me doubt its a tumor, her ears have always been a wee bit funny looking, but this grew within 24 hours. Anyways I checked around the lump and there aren't any scabs or scratches on or around the lump. I also noticed there was very minor swelling in her ear, that I would have never noticed otherwise. I know my two girls like to power groom each other when they are out (the head is their favorite place to groom), would an abscess from with no external injuries?


EDIT: Okay after a quick check on the girl the lump is still the same size, though it has grown slightly softer and is able to be moved, not by much Flapjack still doesn't like it when you mess with the thing too much. My guess would be a cyst, but I am still not sure. I wish I could take her to the vet, but I can't really afford it. I mean I could if it's absolutely needed, but I would rather try to take care of it myself (if that's possible). So if anyone has any more suggestions please write them down. :3


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

try compressing to see if its an abscess...with the speed of the swelling it very likely could be that. There's a sticky here in health to tell you how to do it .


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Alright, do you think that it would help a cyst as well? Hope so I will give it a try later this evening when I have a good spot to do it in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Demonardae said:


> Alright, do you think that it would help a cyst as well? Hope so I will give it a try later this evening when I have a good spot to do it in.


Cysts are also more gradual, abscesses are usually the only thing that can pop up that quick unless something is going on in the internal ear. Its' just a bad place for it to be.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh,  I checked on her again about an hour ago and she reacted less when I began touching it and stuff. Any idea how I can get her to sit still to use a hot compress? She's not really food motivated, unless it's something she really likes and if you try to hold her still she starts throwing a tantrum. :-\ I was never a small pet owner, I've always had large dogs (Those I know how to restrain) and when I did have small pets my parents helped me take care of them. (Lizards)

I just feel really crappy about all of this. Anyways thanks for all the help so far, I'm going to go set up the area where I will be working with my girl.


----------

